# Vehicle inspection and registration



## Martin PHX (Oct 2, 2009)

Hello Expat Friends,

I live in AD and recently had my car shipped over from the USA. But could not register it in AD since it did not pass the Vehicle Inspection. AD is very stringent with their inspections. My car was repaired in the USA from a moving accident; apparently, the inspectors did not like how the repairs were made and cancelled it. 

I am in the process of taking the car to Dubai or Sharha to have the car inspection done there in hopes that it would pass. 

My question is, can I register the car in AD if it passes inspection in a different emirate? Or can I register the car in a different emirate from the one I live?


----------



## spartan (Apr 28, 2009)

As far as I am aware, the car has to be inspected in the emirate you want to register it in.
Not sure if you can register in an emirate other than your own.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Your car needs to be registered in the same emirate that issues your visa.

If you want to register it in a different emirate, you need to have proof of being a resident there. A recent DEWA bill and tenancy agreement (they have to be in your name) will need to be produced before the car can be registered.

I'm not sure about having it inspected in a different emirate but I have a feeling the certificate will be rejected as the different emirates here have different laws in regards to dealing with different things. As an example, the process for getting a driving license in Dubai is vastly different to the one used in AUH. I was told that I would need an NOC from my employer if I registered my car in AUH (I have an AUH visa but live in Dubai) and this was not required in Dubai (produced my tenancy agreement and DEWA bill and the car got registered).

Before you spend any money, please ask someone at the registration centre just to be on the safe side.

Why did you bring your car here anyway? This place is dusty and the roads are in particularly bad shape so unless your car was built to Gulf specs, it's likely that driving it here will shorten its life considerably.


----------

